# 4x4 rental



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

ok...
so if i succeed in resisting the gas guzzling environmentally destructive lure of a 4x4 for daily use, but still wish to venture into the dunes sometimes...are there self drive rental options for not unreasonable $??

anyone actually done this??

at the moment i am erring towards a 4x4, but this does sit uncomfortably with me...


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

oops - sorry if i offended 80% of people (who already drive 4x4's) 

just want to know if i need a 4x4 in order to go camping???

any campers here?


----------

